

Career Advice - mdxprograms
http://ohohp.us/blog/

======
hobs
The truth is, nobody can tell you what your career path is. Make sure you will
always have food on the table and the rent is paid. Beyond that, pursue
whatever dreams you have. (Just always have a fallback position)

~~~
mdxprograms
I guess me trying to keep up on other languages is sort of a way for me to
know that I'll still be valuable in the market later on, if the time
comes.(hopefully)

